# 1973 ih 444



## irish1 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi all, first post.
Im from the middle of Ireland.
Im restoring my International 444.
I will get pictures up soon.
My father took it as part exchange against another tractor about 20 years ago and never did much with it. 
Ive been to New England ; Ct NY Mass and will be back there soon. 
Progress so far, Valve seats done, lots of rust found!
Has anyone got a manual - parts diagram - owners manual they can email me or mail me a link please? Ive tried book stores but to no avail!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have a look at this
http://www.jensales.com/Search.html#/Search.html?search=International+Harvester+444&category=F50996


----------



## irish1 (Apr 24, 2014)

i wonder why only 50% of manual... ill keep it in mind thank you!


----------



## gardenergav (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi, was just wondering what engine oil do I need to use in the 444?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy gardenergay,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

For a diesel engine, use 15W-40 oil. For a gasoline engine use 10W-30 oil. Many guys use Shell Rotella brand oil.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello gardnergay.

You should make sure that the oil you use is the right spec for the engine as well as the right viscosity. Diesel oil spec number will start with C ... i.e. CD...CF or something similar. Oil for a gas engine will start with S .... SC...SD...SE ... etc.

Mark


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Almost forgot,...Welcome to the forum !!

Normally,in cold weather IH recommends 10W 30 .
In hot weather, 10W40,or SAE 30 .
Diesels, 15W40.


----------



## gardenergav (Aug 13, 2016)

Cheers for all the replies, she's a diesel and was thinking it would be 15w 40.


----------

